# how many dental chews do you give a day?



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

I heard about Feline Greenies as well as the CET Chews. Well, I don't think my cat would like me brushing his teeth and reviewers generally said their cats adore them! How many do you typically give in a day or what have you heard is the suggested amount? Also, any suggestions or ideas that have worked for you to keep your kitty's teeth clean?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

My cats get half a dozen Greenies per cat per day. I don't know if it's had a positive effect on their teeth, but it's made a noticable improvement in breath freshening. 

They do get rave reviews on their teeth from the vet. I think that probably has less to do with the Greenies, though, then the fact that they're on a grain-free diet, which is supposed to go easier on teeth from what I've read. 

I'll be better informed about this in a few weeks when Taro goes in for a checkup. He isn't allowed to have Greenies because they make him throw up, but he's also on the grain-free diet. So if he gets rave reviews on his teeth, I'll know it's because of the diet. But if he doesn't, I'll know it's the Greenies. I'll let you know.


----------



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the reply! What pretty green eyes! My Snowy is also totally black with eyes that sometimes look greenish yellow to striking copper. 

That would be great if you keep an update. I wonder why the greenies make him throw up? I've heard of that from some reviews too. Particularly when the sample sent was rancid. I'm leaning more towards buying the CET ones because they have chlorhexidine which I've read is a great antibacterial in felines for oral flora, plus they haven't had any of the vomiting comments. 

I'm still gonna take advantage of the greenies free sample though, at least try it out since most users had a positive response.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't think the feline chews have chlorhexidine.

From my limited sample (5-6 cats), the fish-flavored chews seem to be more popular. My cat can't tolerate the poultry ones, they seem to make her queasy (she'll try one, throw it right back up, and won't touch another one after that...I have tried them a few times, but it HAS to be the fish flavor)...and the cats I've tried to pawn the leftover poultry ones off on have been lukewarm, as well. Go figure.

I just use one a day, though dental-chew-time is eagerly awaited. Assumpta flings herself halfway up the cupboard (she looks like one of those Garfield suction-cup-window thingies), meowing at the top of her lungs, whacking at my ankles until I can get the jar open and get the chew out. I have to toss them into the bowl, because she will chew my arm off trying to get to them.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

My cats don't care what flavor of Greenies--they love them regardless! I generally avoid fish for cats so I think we've had poultry, beef and liver. They don't even seem to notice what kind! :lol: I use a good handful for 4 cats, flung across the room and into the hall. It's a fun game for them to track 'em all down!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Oops...I was talking about CET chews, not greenies. Assumpta refuses to eat anything that remotely resembles a "cat treat," (it is soooo _beneath_ her, you know) so I've never tried Greenies. 

But she is a total CET chew junkie, I have driven hours to a strange vet's office to get chews when I ran out and my regular vet's order didn't come in. Heaven help me if Vibrac/CET ever goes under, there will be no living with Assumpta.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

A friend of mine has 2 Himalayans that would give Assumpta a run for her snobby money! Eventually, after turning their noses up for weeks, even they broke down, and are now total Greenie-holics. The fact that they get no dry food may make them more receptive (removing several large stones from one brother's bladder finally convinced mom to stop the dry).

They'll eat the CET chews on rare occasion but as others have found, they can even snarf those without a lot of tooth action. Greenies worked out as an reasonable substitute. I don't think they're as effective, but ya gotta go with what works!


----------

